# Fuel Filter Part Numbers



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

As it's nearing time for the fuel filter to be changed on my Diesel, I began researching prices online. As many mentioned it here, gmpartsdirect.com, it was one of the sites I checked (and they seemed to have the best price). In the process, though, I discovered a note saying, "22937279 has been replaced by 23456595." 

22937279 was the part number that had been listed in the DIY threads on CruzeTalk. It appears there must be a new part number for the fuel filter, which is 23456595. Does anyone know what may have changed with the updated part number? It seems that some sites are carrying both part numbers and others are only carrying the older part number. On gmpartsdirect.com, they do not have the new part number in stock, and even though it says the old part number is in stock, there's no link to add it to the cart, and it bears a note saying that if you order the old part number, you will receive the new one.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe GM changed to or selected another vendor for the fuel filter. They did the same thing a while ago with the oil filter, it was #55577033 and now its #19301505. Even though they both look like the WIX #WL10021 filter. 

You can try calling gmpartsdirect for clarification or even check with Rockauto.com and or quirkparts.com. Hopefully they'll tell you the same info.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just saw this post. I've not had any issues with the old fuel filter


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting, I bought a fuel filter to have on hand the minute I got the car. $84 I believe.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

This is cheapest I have found it, came to $78.46 after shipping.

FUEL FILTER | Genuine GM | 22937279


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered 23456595 last week (Amazon - $78 with free shipping) and installed this afternoon. The dimensions looked identical to the OEM filter that I took out, and it contained the same O-rings as the kit with the other part number that everyone has been using. The only difference I could identify is that the circle of plastic tabs that goes around the bottom of the filter in the picture at the link above was now a solid circle instead of 6 tabs. Fit was good and everything worked after the initial priming of the system, so perhaps the change to the design of the bottom is the reason for the part number change or maybe it's a new supplier. Either way it works, though, so it seems it is safe to order 23456595 for the CTD fuel filters.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

rock auto has a fuel filter for $20


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NHRA said:


> rock auto has a fuel filter for $20


thanks for the link


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> thanks for the link





NHRA said:


> rock auto has a fuel filter for $20


I saw that when I was shopping for filters, but I wasn't sure if it would be a fit for our Diesels, since it's marked with the EU flag. Usually if something is marked with an EU (or mexican, or whatever) flag, but without a U.S. flag beside it, it means that the part is only for models in those markets. Made me think that maybe it was different in some way, like it might be lacking one of the 3 layers that our filters have for the 3-step filtration. It could fit, but I didn't want to take the risk, so it will be interesting to see if someone else tries it and it works.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> i saw that when i was shopping for filters, but i wasn't sure if it would be a fit for our diesels, since it's marked with the eu flag. Usually if something is marked with an eu (or mexican, or whatever) flag, but without a u.s. Flag beside it, it means that the part is only for models in those markets. Made me think that maybe it was different in some way, like it might be lacking one of the 3 layers that our filters have for the 3-step filtration. It could fit, but i didn't want to take the risk, so it will be interesting to see if someone else tries it and it works.


not it!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Filters are now being produced under the part number 23459023 rather than the two previously-mentioned part numbers.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Filters are now being produced under the part number 23459023 rather than the two previously-mentioned part numbers.


That number seems to be stamped on the filters, but it doesn't come up in any searches.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> That number seems to be stamped on the filters, but it doesn't come up in any searches.


I've noticed that too. Seems like the part has been updated, but all of the databases are still just using the old number. Best bet for now, I guess is just search for the 2nd part number, expect to receive the third, and if you can't find the 2nd someday, start searching for the third to see if they've updated the databases to reflect that part number that's actually shipping.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

According to GM Parts Direct 

Diesel Cruze Gen. 1 Fuel Filter P/N 23456595 is now superseded by P/N 23304096

Which is nice because this new part is much less expensive than the previous part.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

The latest version of the fuel filter is GM p/n 23304096. I ordered mine from GMPartsGiant.com. The cost was $29.97 plus $8.72 shipping. It was the best price I could find for a factory GM part. I just checked and the price is still the same. The filter arrived in 3 or 4 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, they really dropped in price!

I need to pick up a new one, just about time to change ours again (~5% left, so I will wait until that is 0)


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried this new part number? Is it right for the 15 cruze diesel? 
FUEL FILTER DF99173 FOR 2014-2015 CHEVROLET CRUZE 2.0L DIESEL REPLACES 23456595 ​ The fuel filter is on amazon for $24. Sure beats the $72 I paid for the first one.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Premium Guard filters are made in Southeast Asia (Korea, Taiwan, China, Malaysia, Vietnam, etc). Distributed from 2 U.S. locations, Memphis and Southern California.

https://www.pgfilters.com/about/

Appears to be identical to the higher priced AC Delco version. 

Thanks for the tip, I’ll probably give it a shot next filter change.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Premium Guard filters are made in Southeast Asia (Korea, Taiwan, China, Malaysia, Vietnam, etc). Distributed from 2 U.S. locations, Memphis and Southern California.
> 
> https://www.pgfilters.com/about/
> 
> ...


Hmm, that fuel filter looks like a lower grade material than the ACDelco one, and the oil filters they have are like yellow paper. The ACDelco filters are like a synthetic mesh type material.

Additionally, RockAuto list PG filters are "Economy" grade and ACDelco filters as "standard replacement". Just something to think about. I did see the ACDelco one on Amazon for $37. For as infrequently as the FF is replaced, it may be worth the additional $15-20 for the real deal. For ACDelco oil filters, I buy them in bulk packs of 5 and it works out to around $8 a piece with shipping.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If you have Amazon prime, check that as well. I have noticed that I can get my Gen 1 gasser filters cheaper there than it would cost from a GM parts site with shipping.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I paid $26.59 shipped, on Rock Auto, for the AC Delco TP1015 filter, which is now shared between the 1st gen CTDs and '17+ HD Diesel GM trucks. It's the OEM-manufacturer (MANN) product...and now about $50 less than it used to be.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I paid $26.59 shipped, on Rock Auto, for the AC Delco TP1015 filter, which is now shared between the 1st gen CTDs and '17+ HD Diesel GM trucks. It's the OEM-manufacturer (MANN) product...and now about $50 less than it used to be.


Yeah, I bought one shortly after buying my car for like $75 bucks to put on the shelf. A few months later (early 2017) the price dropped to under $40 where it has been ever since!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I saw that when I was shopping for filters, but I wasn't sure if it would be a fit for our Diesels, since it's marked with the EU flag. Usually if something is marked with an EU (or mexican, or whatever) flag, but without a U.S. flag beside it, it means that the part is only for models in those markets. Made me think that maybe it was different in some way, like it might be lacking one of the 3 layers that our filters have for the 3-step filtration. It could fit, but I didn't want to take the risk, so it will be interesting to see if someone else tries it and it works.


Some parts I've bought for my CTD, from the dealer, have come with German language or Vauxhall name on the packaging. So, maybe?

It seems pretty evident that a lot of parts for the CTD were sourced from European brands, specifically, former GM brands like Opel and Vauxhall.


----------

